
The rise of 400G in the data center - ry4n413
https://www.lightwaveonline.com/articles/2018/07/the-rise-of-400g-in-the-data-center.html
======
techjuice
It is pretty amazing how fast datacenter hardware has had to innovate to keep
up with customer demands and competition. It has not even been 10 years and
the speed and capacity capability growth are amazing.

I would not be surprised to see in the next 5 to 10 years 10Gb fiber switches
and cards as the regular entry level switch with 1Gb going the way of fast
ethernet switches. Then on the high end 1Tbs or 5Tbs 54 port switches with
50Tb stacking interfaces on the backend as storage capacities keep going up
per drive.

